# Your favorite ICS rom



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

So of the 4 ICS roms out now (gummy, code name fassy and the kang port) what would you say is your favorite and why?

Sent from one twisted fassy. mmm ice cream.


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

SBRIESSEN BUILD6 because everything just works. The Kang Port looks good but MMS doesn't work unless you change some settings. Also, the notification toggles don't look as flush as SBRIESSEN's BUILD6.


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

I like gummy rom, because it's smooth like build 6 and has Facebook sync
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 25, 2012)

Loving 
* JT's ICS Build Edited for Mesmerize & Showcase! [Build 6]*

 so far. Haven't tried any others on my Showcase though...


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

godofwar762 said:


> I like gummy rom, because it's smooth like build 6 and has Facebook sync
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Is the FB Sync like HaxSync or totally different?


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

That's not really a fair comparison since only sbrissen can build CM from source at the moment. Personally, I use AOKP on my Nexus and it's amazing.

Sent from my NEXUS S using Tapatalk


----------



## godofwar762 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's the Facebook sync... Like from gingerbread and before...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

I have two favorites at the moment, loving the ability to choose multiple ones.  Up until today i was using Sbrissen's port and was enjoying it, 
nice clean and I'd say most complete port, though 6.1 was a little disappointing it seemed to make more problems than it solved but he'll fix it as always. 
I currently am on Stevespear426's open kang project, I'm going to use this one until Sbrissen releases a couple of updates. I like the options it has and of course the Facebook sync is a perk.


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

AOKP FTW


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

THS build 6. Not even gonna mess with any others (not even 6.1). Everything has worked flawless for me on this build, Not one sod, hot boot, force closure, mms works perfectly, since build 6 was released... when they work as well as THS 6 will check em out. Believe me I love bacon but I will wait patiently for the prime cuts


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^^You should try ICS AOKP it's my daily driver now. Real solid haven't had any issues besides not being able to change the battery icon. Real smooth and seems very stable.

Sent from my KangedMez


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

If mms worked I would say aokp, but build 6 for now!


----------



## CantEvenGo (Nov 27, 2011)

big_limits said:


> THS build 6. Not even gonna mess with any others (not even 6.1). Everything has worked flawless for me on this build, Not one sod, hot boot, force closure, mms works perfectly, since build 6 was released... when they work as well as THS 6 will check em out. Believe me I love bacon but I will wait patiently for the prime cuts


I'm co-signing this. I've flashed 6.1, AOKP, and Gummy - they all look pretty, but i keep getting reboots in the middle of phone calls on all three. so far, 6 has been SUPER stable (the SetDNS MMS fix didn't stick, but that's not a big deal for me). i'll wait to read feedback from y'all before i try again.

For anyone with the know-how - is it possible to generate a logcat after an in-call reboot? i'd like to help with that issue if i can.


----------



## joey1983 (Aug 10, 2011)

jbr05ki said:


> Is the FB Sync like HaxSync or totally different?


 haxsync is actually better i think this in call pictures are higher res. the facebook sync is just like froyo


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

AOKP.

I think I'm gonna enjoy this ROM for a long time...or at least until the next release.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

mms works on my mesmerize, so I say aokp definitely. it has the most features and solid ness of the 4

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mms working here too, grabbed some sweet transition animations from the GNex forums and really makes aokp a little better. IMHO

Here's a link......... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16726-rubik-272012-framework-animations-aokp-m3-vortex-thepsynflip-thepsynshift-chaos-chaosrevenge/
Had to copy over the animations to my framework.apk for it to work.

Sent from my AOKP Mez


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I seriously love my phone but the gnex support is unreal.... need to start my change jar or the old $20 extra a grocery trip trick to get the ball rolling towards getting one


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just flashed AOKP.. definitely gonna be my daily driver.


----------



## peeps68 (Nov 6, 2011)

Is AOKP fully working for the mesmerize? Im thinking about flashing this over build 6 but I just want to make sure that everything will still work.


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

Mms should be working on both Gummy and AOKP test build found in their threads. I'll update the ops later. My favorite is AOKP. I might be biased.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have AOKP on my Mez and M3 on my Fassy and loving both.

Sent from my AOKP Mez


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Perky69 said:


> I have AOKP on my Mez and M3 on my Fassy and loving both.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP Mez


What's different in M3?


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I honestly can't tell lol

Sent from my M3 AOKP Fassy


----------



## spartan.062 (Aug 3, 2011)

I really like AOKP. I haven't had any problems with it. And MMS isn't too important to me. So it's great. Though I still need to try GummyRom and CodenameFassy...


----------

